

Europe issues alert over "more or less potentially harmful" cell phone radiation - rhaphazard
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/05/council-of-europe-to-consider-ban-on-wifi-and-mobiles-in-classrooms.ars

======
nodata
Counter point: <http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/24/euro_phones/>

